# Sinamics, Probleme mit CU320 + Profibus



## Jason (19 Mai 2011)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin gerade bei der IBN eines Antriebssystems:

* S120 / CU320, Profibus-Interface, Ver 2.4
* 2 Double Motor-Module mit insg. 3 Motoren (ein Motor/zwei Motoren) 
   mit DriveCliq am CU320
* Einspeisung SmartLine (ohne Drive Cliq)

* Profibus-Master ist ein DPM-Modul an einer AllenBradley SPS

-> Die Projektierung des DP-Netzes ist (mMn) i.O.. Ich verwende eine
    GSD-Datei für Sinamics S für die o.g. Version, der Profibus meldet keinen 
    Fehler.
    (Module: 3 x PZD 16/16 für die jew. Motoren und 1 x PZD 2/2 Modul
     für die CU320 im Tool für den Master und im Siemens-Starter (im Starter
     als freie Telegrammprojektierung 999) projektiert)

-> Antriebe wurden mit Starter in Betrieb genommen (Einfachpositionierer)
    und lassen sich mit der Steuertafel einschalten und drehen

Problem #1:

* Ich sende aus der SPS nun Ausgangsdaten (über ein Array) an Master bzw.
   CU320 Slave, entspr. der Projektierung. Starter empfängt/zeigt aber nur für 
   das erste Antriebsobjekt (das ist der erste Motor) 16 Worte sowie das 
   letzte Antriebsobjekt (das ist das CU320) 2 Worte als korrekt empfangen an 
   (Diagnose der Worte der "Empfangsrichtung" im Starter). Die Antriebsobjekte
   2 und 3 dazwischen (das sind entspr. Motor 2 und 3) empfangen keine 
   Daten, dort steht immer "0000", wenn ich mir die empfangenen Daten dort 
   ansehe.
   Nach einigem Ausprobieren habe ich festgestellt, dass der CU320 immer
   Daten empfängt, die Profidrive PZDs der Antriebsobjekte für die Motoren
   nur manchmal, teilweise nicht vollständig (z.B. nur 12 von 16 Worten) und
   vor allem nicht reproduzierbar...
   Hat hier jemnad eine Idee? 

Gruß,
Jason


----------



## offliner (20 Mai 2011)

Hatte solche Effekte mit S7 noch nie, deshalb fällt es mir schwer zu glauben, dass es am SINAMICS liegt. Kommt das Führungsbit für den Antrieb permanent ? Wenn nicht, dann hängt die Kommunikation.


----------

